# The Tuning Fork is Back.. and it is not with an Accutron II



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

So..after all these changes with Bulova after being acquired by Citizen; we've seen the Accu-Swiss name suddenly disappear from the Bulova website, and now with the introduction of the new line CURV the tuning fork is back and it is not labeled as an Accutron II; it shares more of the Precisionist than Accutron.



> From the new _CURV_ Collection. _The world's first curved chronograph movement_ features high- performance quartz technology with 262 kHz vibrational frequency for precise accuracy. Five-hand chronograph in stainless steel case with black bezel, dark grey exhibition dial with blue accents, exhibition caseback, curved sapphire glass, black rubber 3-piece buckle closure, and water resistance to 30 meters.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Two questions (read: two gripes)

Ummmm.... If this is a UHF, why does the seconds subdial tick once per second?

Why 30m? It's not a dress watch and it's basically now a flagship piece for Bulova - so why skimp on the case? --- Clearly, by "flagship", I'm saying it's their new hotness with the highest MSRP of anything listed on their site, I believe. 

SUCH a near miss for me. 

If I'm spending 500+ on a Bulova, it really should have some better specs. The curved movement, although cool, doesn't make the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you forgot to say it's ugly too! ;-)


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Ugly indeed, the "better" Citizens are always the "ugliest "

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

The tuning fork logo perhaps...but not a "tuning fork" in any other respect. In fact, if it IS the 262 movement, even the quartz crystal is not a "tuning fork" shape. This amounts to the successor entity misrepresenting its own product...if anyone else did so, it might be considered "counterfeiting" or "fraud"...
Bulova tuning forks: 214, 218, 219, 221, 230 and the 224 (and all variants thereof)...
There are a handful from other manufacturers that qualify...
The folks at Citizen know their target market...we are not a smart species...and have developed very short memories...
Regards, BG


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... yeah what meant to say was the Tuning Fork Logo. As it was just found on the Accutrons II just as of recent...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

They really need to stop it with the logo changes.
Accutron should be their highest grade automatic.This really does not make sense, but I equate accutron with their best auto line. I should equate it with their best Quartz.
Accutron could be sub branded "accutron uhf"or whatever, for their best Quartz.
Bulova curv models should have something on the dial in addition to the tuning fork to designate what is going on inside that watch.
Accu Swiss should be burned and forgotten. 
Keep the fork as the logo for all of them. Everyone recognizes that logo, not all of the other BS.
Marine Star for "divers".
"BVA" is weird to me. Low end auto should have the tuning fork(like all of the watches should have) and say automatic on the dial somewhere.

My memory is pretty bad on the names/branding, but changing it constantly helps no one.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nello said:


> They really need to stop it with the logo changes.
> Accutron should be their highest grade automatic.This really does not make sense, but I equate accutron with their best auto line. I should equate it with their best Quartz.
> Accutron could be sub branded "accutron uhf"or whatever, for their best Quartz.
> Bulova curv models should have something on the dial in addition to the tuning fork to designate what is going on inside that watch.
> ...


I dont consider the Marine Star divers...at least the one I have. It is more of a multifunction / dress.

Also I always wondered what BVA stood for.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> I dont consider the Marine Star divers...at least the one I have. It is more of a multifunction / dress.
> 
> Also I always wondered what BVA stood for.
> 
> WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


I agree. That is why I put "divers" in quotes. Haha. Some of mine have been 100m WR and a push/pull crown. That is not really a dive watch. 
I don't remember what BVA means either? Lol.


----------



## premsta (Jun 6, 2021)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Two questions (read: two gripes)
> 
> Ummmm.... If this is a UHF, why does the seconds subdial tick once per second?


Actually... The second hand ticks at 2Hz, or 120 beats per minute, in these movements. It's still not as cool as the seriously smooth sweep of the precisionist, but it still boasts the high accuracy.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

premsta said:


> Actually... The second hand ticks at 2Hz, or 120 beats per second, in these movements.


 ???? I think you mean 120 beats per minute ????

BTW, this is a very old thread.

Regards, BG


----------



## premsta (Jun 6, 2021)

BenchGuy said:


> ???? I think you mean 120 beats per minute ????
> 
> BTW, this is a very old thread.
> 
> Regards, BG


I corrected my reply. Yes, this is an old thread, but still worth discussing, as many Curvs are changing hands in the pre-owned market.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

As stated above...if it has the tuning fork logo, it should have a tuning fork. Citizen seem more driven by marketing than integrity.
Regards, BG


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

So, should the new ElectroStatic have the tuning fork?

There was a vlog from a few years ago where Bulova was looking at remaking the Tuning fork movements, but attempting to wind a mile of wire around less than a centimeter is apparently difficult to do at scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

tayloreuph said:


> So, should the new ElectroStatic have the tuning fork?
> 
> There was a vlog from a few years ago where Bulova was looking at remaking the Tuning fork movements, but attempting to wind a mile of wire around less than a centimeter is apparently difficult to do at scale.
> 
> ...


No...not in my opinion.
As marketing psychology, if the intention is to brand as Accutron and use the tuning fork logo on all designs, then it would appear that Citizen/Bulova/Accutron (or whatever they are today) are using the heritage to establish an identity even though current designs have no relationship or relevance to a tuning fork.

If it is on my wrist and is labeled Accutron...it had better hum!

Regards, BG


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I see the point, and can concede it, but the tuning fork logo doesn’t bother me. Quartz Accutron kinda bothers me. Swiss mechanical Accutron def. bothers me. Alpha cased mechanical Accutrons with a crown at 4:00 totally bother me. But the tuning fork logo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Sweep seconds or get bent


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

supermarketoflove said:


> Sweep seconds or get bent


Usually the sweep second WAS bent 
I crack myself up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

